# JAFZA visa ban?



## bado_03 (Dec 22, 2013)

hi!

i hope somebody can help me with regards to my question...i just resigned from my previous work in Dubai and right now i am here at Philippines for emergency purposes. my company gave me a JAFZA visa, but since i did not finish my contract who will be the responsible to give me a ban? or do i have a ban? is it my previous company will give me a ban or the JAFZA? if ever i have a ban, for how long does it takes my ban?is it also possible if i can back to dubai even if my ban is not yet finish?

please i need true answers so i know what will i do...


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

here is a link pertaining to jafza employee rules and regulations.hope this helps you .

Hadef & Partners - UAE LEGAL DEVELOPMENTS, NEWS AND ANALYSIS - EMPLOYMENT UPDATE: JEBEL ALI FREE ZONE AUTHORITY


----------

